
Process Partitioning - craigkerstiens
https://gist.github.com/2374465
======
mgorsuch
I particularly like the reliance on crc to help in situations where a numeric
identifier might not be possible / desired. It's organic.

This gave me enough of an 'aha!' to move forward with an experiment I was
conducting.

Thanks!

